

Getting controversial iPhone app rejected an easy way to promote your accepted apps? - amichail

Controversial app rejections tend to make mainstream news.  So why not submit a controversial app on purpose to direct traffic to your accepted apps?
======
yan
Or you can make a worthwhile app?

Seriously, does that traffic translate into purchases? The majority of people
who follow these releases are developers themselves. That seems like a lot of
work to raise a little publicity. That effort would be put to better use
relying on polishing your main app and spreading the word the old-fashioned
way.

~~~
amichail
Have you had much success recently with the "old-fashioned way"? If so, could
you be specific about which method(s) in particular were effective?

